# Celebrities with INFP personality



## jakeblake (Aug 21, 2013)

So my first thought has been that everyone seems to describe Ariana Grande as an ENFP or ENFJ. She seems too disorganized to be an ENFJ but she seems more ENFP. Yet, I'm not convinced and think she's probably INFP. What are your thought on this and any other celebrities? :tongue::crazy::wink:roud:


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

Johnny Depp
J.R.R Tolkien
C.S Lewis
J.K Rowling 
Edgar Allan Poe
Tim Burton
Willaim Shakespeare
John Lennon
Kurt Cobain
Heath Ledger
Jude Law
Mary Kate Olsen

Oh btw I love the new sound PerC put when you thank someones post.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

C.S. Lewis? I'm pretty sure the general consensus is INTJ.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Satan Claus said:


> Johnny Depp
> J.R.R Tolkien
> C.S Lewis
> J.K Rowling
> ...


There's a sound?

Now it's bugging me. I'm turning up the volume loud on this mofo. If you guys are playing me, I'm gonna be pissed. 

Okay, I didn't hear anything. What is the sound?


----------



## TheBlueFeline (Sep 11, 2013)

Florence Welch <3

I've heard Lady Gaga is an INFP? Don't know the validity of that statement though.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

My unconfirmed guesses-

Winona Ryder. lf she's not INFP 4, l no longer wish to be associated with personality typing.


Possibly Johnny Depp. ln a way he almost seems like an ENFJ acting like an INFP.

Everyone else from the 90s.
 ::trollface::


oh,and Moby...though l could see a strong case for ISFP.


see attendant for more information.


----------



## TheSummerOne761 (Aug 5, 2013)

Famous INFPs - CelebrityTypes.com


----------



## jakeblake (Aug 21, 2013)

But I'm also wondering if Ariana Grande is an INFP?


----------



## TripleCardinal (Nov 7, 2013)

TheBlueFeline said:


> Florence Welch <3
> 
> I've heard Lady Gaga is an INFP? Don't know the validity of that statement though.


I love Florence's music but I've never watched an interview or anything,
Whereas I don't listen to Gaga but I saw her on Ellen and really related.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

jakeblake said:


> But I'm also wondering if Ariana Grande is an INFP?



No she has Fe you can see it in her facial expressions


----------



## SisOfNight (Oct 31, 2013)

I would confirm:

Johnny Depp
Tim Burton
Edgar Allan Poe
Heath Ledger

Shakespeare: more of an ENFP. If it's true what I saw/read/heard about him, he had a few "escapades" that were more of an Extroverted nature.


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

TripleCardinal said:


> I love Florence's music but I've never watched an interview or anything,
> Whereas I don't listen to Gaga but I saw her on Ellen and really related.


It's been my understanding that she's an ISFP. 

Other INFP -
Pretty sure"
Fiona Apple
Andrew Garfield
Charlyne Yi (oxykitten... meow)

Guesses:
Portia De Rossi 
Jonah Hill
Kembra (maybe she's ENFP)
Louis CK (so people say, I think he's ENFP)


----------



## comaclismic (Aug 29, 2013)

I see that most of the usual suspects have already been posted, so here are a few suspicians I have...

-Elliott Smith
-Nick Drake
-Jeff Mangum (Neutral Milk Hotel)
-Jesse Lacey (Brand New)
-Regina Spektor
-Conor Oberst (Bright Eyes)
-Ian Curtis (Joy Division
-Kurt Cobain (Nirvana)
-Chan Marshall (Cat Power)
-John Darnielle (Mountain Goats)
-John Galm (Snowing)
-Jonsi (Sigur Ros)

Basically, half of the musicians of the past ~60 years who have committed suicide (if Elliott Smith was not an Fi-dom at least then I will delete my account right now and never attempt to type anybody ever again.). Like I said, I can't confirm on any of these, it's purely speculation, all I can say is that I get a real Fi vibe from those listed. Feel free to correct any of these if you feel it's needed roud:

Also, I don't think Florence Welch is INFP. I think she's def F, but I think a case could be made for ISFP, ESFP, ENFJ, or maybe even ESFJ.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Satan Claus said:


> Johnny Depp
> J.R.R Tolkien
> C.S Lewis
> J.K Rowling
> ...


Johnny Depp I disagree with - too much aesthetic, not enough concept. I think ISFP is a much better idea for him... compare Bob Dylan. Weird =/= INFP.
Billy Shakespeare is probably not typeable.
C.S. Lewis is hard to say... too many claim him.
JK Rowling - there is a good argument for INFJ there. I agree with that argument.
Heath Ledger/Jude Law? I doubt it.
Mary Kate Olsen - not in a million years.

Other than that, I think it's a good list. I'll add some musicians/authors:

Ben Gibbard
Neil Gaiman
Win Butler
Don Henley
Regina Spektor (though she is probably an ENFP)
Virginia Woolf (also possibly an ENFP)
Fiona Apple
Lucy Maud Montgomery

And personally, I suspect:

Neil Young


EDIT:

I also think that Andrew Garfield is an SP and that Florence Welch is an NJ.


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

Tim Burton = INFP


----------



## TripleCardinal (Nov 7, 2013)

comaclismic said:


> I see that most of the usual suspects have already been posted, so here are a few suspicians I have...
> 
> -Elliott Smith
> -Nick Drake
> ...


For what it's worth I listen to almost every one of these artists. Jesse Lacey I'm maybe getting a "J" vibe from?


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

I see Regina Spektor as ENFP. It's not just in the songs (which if I were to assume by it, Ne > Fi), but in interviews she even has mannerisms of a particular Ne-dom that I know irl.

For some reason, I could maybe see Lacey as non-Fi dom but I'm not sure enough to declare a particular type.


----------



## TripleCardinal (Nov 7, 2013)

Doge said:


> I see Regina Spektor as ENFP. It's not just in the songs (which if I were to assume by it, Ne > Fi), but in interviews she even has mannerisms of a particular Ne-dom that I know irl.
> 
> For some reason, I could maybe see Lacey as non-Fi dom but I'm not sure enough to declare a particular type.


I think Regina seems Ne too. Theatrical!


----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

Famous INFPs 

Sir John Gielgud 4w3
Sir Laurence Olivier 4w3
Charles Laughton 4w3
Nicolas Cage 4w3
Charles Chaplin 4w5
Johnny Depp 4w5
Tim Burton 5w4
Peter Jackson 5w4
Heath Ledger 5w4
John Lennon 6w5c
Jude Law 7w6
Sean Lennon 9w1


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

I am okay with Kurt Cobain being INFP. That kind of suits as far as I have read about his biography, quotes and seen him on video interviews. But no, no, no... John Lennon, an INFP? Oh please! ENTP would be most realistic for Lennon.

All his life he was banging prostitutes in Germany and living the rock'n'roll life to it's fullest, being a rebel, doing drugs, causing dramas and being an unbelievable troll. One quote from Princeton school's website:



> Lennon received a letter from a pupil at Quarry Bank High School, which he had attended. The writer mentioned that the English master was making his class analyse Beatles' lyrics. (Lennon wrote an answer, dated 1 September 1967, which was auctioned by Christie's of London in 1992). Lennon, amused that a teacher was putting so much effort into understanding the Beatles' lyrics, wrote the most confusing lyrics he could. Lennon's friend and former fellow member of The Quarrymen, Peter Shotton, was visiting, and Lennon asked Shotton about a playground nursery rhyme they sang as children.


Song that he wrote in response was this:


* *












Sounds like the evil thing that only an ENTP could do.

Making one cutie-pie charming bleeding-heart hippie-tippy-toe "Imagine" was merely created on spur of the moment, when he got tired of rock'n'roll for one second and wanted to show the world that he is the hippiest of the hippies. Not saying it's a bad song, I love Imagine, but typing a person as INFP because he looks calm, contained and dreamy on dat "Imagine" is a serious mistyping that fully ignores the kind of person that was John Lennon.


----------

